# Fs: 75 gallon setup, Added BNIB ADA tank !



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

IF price is too high, Please PM me and let me know.

1.75 gal setup craigs link : 75g Fish Tank & Stand

$200for BCA members

Tank is in MINT condition, msg me !

2. ADA Tank (14''x10.5''x9'') $75


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

bummmppppp this up !!


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

bump this up !!


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

$225??? someone take this !!!


----------



## Rossco (Sep 15, 2012)

The problem with your pricing is that KingEd sells brand new 75's with a brand new stand for $259. Your used setup is most likely in the $150-180 price range.
good luck with your sale!


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Rossco said:


> The problem with your pricing is that KingEd sells brand new 75's with a brand new stand for $259. Your used setup is most likely in the $150-180 price range.
> good luck with your sale!


Rossco, are your Juvenile jewel cichlids selling?
because king eds sells adult jewel cichlids for 5 bucks each as well
your "juvenile" fish is most likely $2 each.

I never go talk junk on peoples thread, so why are you talking on mine?

I m pretty sure people can post whatever price they want on this site.

good luck with your sale as well.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Bump for a great setup and price. Recently saw the tank.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Bump in support of a good tank setup and reasonable priced ad.

Sent from my mobile phone


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

$200 for the 75!


----------



## Rossco (Sep 15, 2012)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> Rossco, are your Juvenile jewel cichlids selling?
> because king eds sells adult jewel cichlids for 5 bucks each as well
> your "juvenile" fish is most likely $2 each.
> 
> ...


You know I meant no offense, and instead of selling my jewels, I have been trading them with other people for other fish. Oh, and they arent so juvenile anymore, probably young adults by now 

Of course you can sell for whatever price you want. I was merely mentioning that because your items werent selling.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

bump this up !!!


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

bump this up !


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

someone take these!!!


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

buuuuuuuuumppppp


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

A steal for the 75g with all the equipment. Darn, better deal than the one I have FS :lol:


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

you can buy this one Gordon =D


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Then I have to sell two ??? I already have more empty tank volume than running tank volume at the moment.
Honestly tempted by your ADA for a few minutes though.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Then I have to sell two ??? I already have more empty tank volume than running tank volume at the moment.
> Honestly tempted by your ADA for a few minutes though.


I ll give you a good deal on it =)


----------



## dgorsk (Mar 16, 2013)

is shipping possible? i live in the oakanagan so there is no way for me to get this tank as i dont have a truck


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

would prefer not to ship the tank.. lol


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

BUMP 75 gal pending!


----------



## J860730 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi I would like to ask do u still have the ada tank?
Thx


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Ada sold !


----------

